# Voila!



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Shipped Friday, December 17, 2004:










Two COMPLETED PRODUCTION RUN SHOTS of the Polar Lights Refit U.S.S. Enterprise 1/350 scale model kit. One shot is in the production white, and the other shot is molded in the fresh minty blue chase color flavor.

It looks like they've been and will be pressing these out for two weeks before the slow boat _will_ leave on December 29.

THANK YOU Dave, & Cheryl.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Santa Clause is coming to town.... In a 1/350 Refit "E"!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hot diggety damn!!

How are you gonna build them without the instructions?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Build them without the instructions? How would I know where all the parts go? 

I'm no starship modeler. I'll never be able to handle it!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas the Grinch who stole the instructions! 
Make sure when you send me that box of refit parts, it is gift wrapped!:jest:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Hot diggety damn!!
> 
> How are you gonna build them without the instructions?


This from a guy who hasn't built a kit out-of-the-box since I met him here years ago!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Kit with no instructions = puzzle. 

Very cool, Thomas!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Damn it!

From the title of this thread I thought somebody was finally making a model viola so that could complete my collection of miniature musical instruments.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to say.. they sure are being cheap on the packaging!

Looks great! I am so looking forward to getting em!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Excellant :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

After I build mine and my two-year old gets at it, I'm sure it will look much like the above picture once again!!

Ha!

Huzz


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Ha that's funny. My 2 year old got a hold of my 3 Enterprise set and I had to rebuild the 2 little ships as a beat up Constellation, and self destruct Refit!

I'm hiding my 2 kits after I get them.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

*Its happening again*

Cluck, cluck......
 T has done it again.....just look deep into his Enterprise


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Kit with no instructions = puzzle.
> 
> Very cool, Thomas!


"Your completed kit will look like this (see box cover photo)"


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It's like a dream come true.

Er--it *is* a dream come true! :hat:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, I posted a note and a link over at Cult's site, and it was deleted within moments. 

Too bad people on the premiere SF modeling sight on the net aren't allowed to see the development of the greatest trek model kit ever produced.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That's ok. He already knows about as he's been lurking here!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh true, but his poor members will never know unless they check in here too.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

*cult forum*

I cant even get on to cult/Ezyboard to see what the fuss is about


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I noticed that the chase color is the same color as the AMT 3 1701 set. Let's see RC2/AMT and RC2/PL, same color. Do I see a pattern here, or am I paranoid? Does anyone care?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

dsscse said:


> I cant even get on to cult/Ezyboard to see what the fuss is about


Nothing to see. As fast as posted, deleated.


----------



## dsscse (Dec 19, 2004)

*cult*

Is something nasty going on that we should know about? I used culttv to get my NX-01 and am? going to buy my 1701r times 2 from him...... some one inform me PUHLEASE :hat:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Guys, please. I don't want to go thru this thread chopping posts.

Let's play nice like the little boys our loved ones know we are.

I'm going to go pull out my new toy and take a couple more pics....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So far my message has stayed up on Cult's board. But then, I didn't put in any links. I did state that there was photographic evidence so hopefully those with a little initiative will find the info and pics.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Guys, please. I don't want to go thru this thread chopping posts.
> 
> Let's play nice like the little boys our loved ones know we are.
> 
> I'm going to go pull out my new toy and take a couple more pics....


Could you get a "closeup" of the saucer sections ?


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

What´s this strange sensation inside my chest ?

Oh ! I forgot how it was... My heart is beating again....

Thanks Tom, the Polar Lights staff and everyone else involved...

This is a good day !


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I noticed that the chase color is the same color as the AMT 3 1701 set. Let's see RC2/AMT and RC2/PL, same color. Do I see a pattern here, or am I paranoid? Does anyone care?


_*OH, NO! * _ I can't believe it! I thought those blue AMT 1701 kits were just_ crappy plastic!_ They were _chase kits!!_!! DUH! How could I have been so stupid!  I built them all!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

For a while, the saucer rim was not shown. This was due mainly to the reactions by those who don't understand what a PROTOTYPE or a MOCK UP is and who take everything they see as the way it will be in the final kit.

At last, the long withheld saucer rim.



One issue that we went back and forth on was the path detail in the Botanical Garden. The bridges over the stream were a pain. From the start, even in the first mock up, there were 'steps' at the bases of the bridges. They just didn't seem to want to make the path a smooth transition to the bridges. At long last, this detail has been corrected:



The paths and the bridges are smooth, the grass is textured, and the stream has tiny sub-space turbulence waves! Even the loose trees that plug into the open holes are textured!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A chill just ran down my spine seeing the pictures! Thanks Thomas!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Build them without the instructions? How would I know where all the parts go?
> 
> I'm no starship modeler. I'll never be able to handle it!



Damn It Jim!!, I am a Doctor, not a Starship Modeler !!


:jest:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Woooooohooooooo!!!! 

Thomas you don't need instructions, you've probably built this thing in your head a hundred times already


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Those are some wonderful pictures Thomas.
Got any more detailed closeups ???


----------



## Disillusionist (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm never going to finish building refit kits! Ertl, Bandai, Deboer....now this one! Geeezz!!!!:freak: Looks spectacular though, I can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## SeoulWind (Feb 25, 2004)

I take it from Thomas' comment that the saucer rim is in fact the production run version rather than the test shot version... If so, are the sensor bands supposed to intersect the windows? 

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/STMPEnterprise/STMPent08.jpg

I know this isn't something Thomas would have missed, so either it's a new error or those are test shot pics after all - hence my opening statement.

Who won the pool on how long it would take someone to ask that question? :lol: 

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

BING!

Dave, we have a winner!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh my, it's not perfect? Just throw mine in the dust bin,
I'm going back to the AMT kit! 

j/k

Edge


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Yeap, told ya it wouldn't take long before someone would notice that lol


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Hey, those shots look GREAT!

I can hardly wait until this kit actually makes it's way to the western half of the Great White North!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

capt Locknar said:


> Yeap, told ya it wouldn't take long before someone would notice that lol


 Thats ok, in the future they actually WILL runs the sensor bands through the windows. Kind of like a rear window defroster.

Oh yeah? ohyeah? prove me wrong. I dare ya 


Oh and good catch Mark


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Incredible, absolutely wonderful! I can't wait for all our 1st hand reactions next year. I hope 3rd parties really come to the table for this beauty, lighting and aztec kits etc. etc. Cheers, Fox.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> Oh true, but his poor members will never know unless they check in here too.


Yeah, but those two can fend for themselves.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

A link to this thread was pretty quickly deleted from you know who's board what an _______! It was just a link what's the harm? now I can go back and actually read it now that I found it!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I tried to link here and got stomped too. Oh well, in a couple weeks everyone will know they're coming anyway. It's too bad about the baby stuff going on. It really makes someone look silly.

The needs of the one outweigh the needs of the few, or the many


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Anyhow I think I'll forget about all of the bu!1$h1t. And the saucer band, well if I really whant to I can fill that one groov (or is it groovy or grove ect.) what does it look like on the $1,000+ debeor's kit? I will nit pick it to death piece by piece off of the sprue and have fun building it, that's what matters. By the way It's a Startrek kit, it can never be perfect or exact, it seems even Paramount and the creators of star trek can't seem to get it right according to there fans! Oh I almost forgot thanks in advance to Dave, Thomas, and everyone at Polar Lights, and well the Chinese factory and labor (they helped two).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, there is always the AMT refit.LOL


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Wish I could come up with something original to say, but ... oh man, this is so cool. Can't wait to crack one open.... Good work Thomas, and everyone involved!

Brad.


----------



## S-cape (Sep 11, 2000)

I keep thinking: OMG, it's so cool! I know I'm gonna screw it up, I won't be able to light it properly. I know I'm gonna screw it up, I know I'm gonna screw it up....Wait I've built other Enterprises before, I can handle it. But what about the painting?!?!? Dammit-I'll screw up the paint(gasp,gasp,gasp) HONEY, where's my medication?!?!

Seriously, Looks first rate Thomas!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi
Yes, I want 1 or 2345....................

John


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like the sensor bands are nicely engraved. It may be that they could be accented with pencil and look a lot like the studio model, eh? The attention to detail even in the arboretum is very impressive indeed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

grantf said:


> A link to this thread was pretty quickly deleted from you know who's board what an _______! It was just a link what's the harm? now I can go back and actually read it now that I found it!


 Plus I got a "knock it off" email warning too!
I think I may be close to joining Trek Ace in the corn field.
I'm just trying to share cool stuff with my fellow hobbyists [shrug].


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

grantf said:


> ...and well the Chinese factory and labor (they helped two).


 I bet there were more than two of them, too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I think I may be close to joining Trek Ace in the corn field.


 :roll:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, welcome to the corn field! We all like you here. But just save some corn for us. :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

^Ugh! That was a corny joke, Lloyd!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SeoulWind said:


> If so, are the sensor bands supposed to intersect the windows?
> 
> I know this isn't something Thomas would have missed, so either it's a new error or those are test shot pics after all - hence my opening statement.


Doesn't bother me any. I'm sanding off all that detail, anyway!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

_Children of the Corny_?

How about _Banned From the Cult_?

I like that better! :lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> _Children of the Corny_?
> 
> How about _Banned From the Cult_?
> 
> I like that better! :lol:


That's quite an achievement! Usually it's impossible to *LEAVE* a cult *VOLUNTARILY! * I suppose we need to deprogramme you now.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

grantf said:


> ...what does it look like on the $1,000+ debeor's kit? I will nit pick it to death piece by piece off of the sprue and have fun building it, that's what matters...


 and there ya go. Find a model _kit _anywhere that's perfection right out of the box. The ones I've bought which were at perfection's doorstep had an accompying price tag which is far above this kit's MSRP. So for what this kit will present in its out-of-the-box form, for the shear amount of plastic, and the R&D which has squeezed as much basic and specific detail into the derned thing, it looks to be IMHO an outstanding value. One or two details out of place or missed, no biggie. If needed a kit that gave me nothing to do, I'd buy the Bandai kit (toy).

John O.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

enterprise.... Enterprise..... ENTERPRISE !!

It's only a model.

SHhhhhh!!!

:roll:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John O said:


> If needed a kit that gave me nothing to do, I'd buy the Bandai kit (toy).
> 
> John O.


And even that kit provides one with plenty of opportunity to fix things. I've almost finished one, and filling most of the seams to eliminate light leaks and then touching up with paint that matches the base colour took quite a while! (I used milliput)

Brad


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's quite an achievement! Usually it's impossible to *LEAVE* a cult *VOLUNTARILY! *I suppose we need to deprogramme you now.


Alrighty fellas, Thomas has already asked once. Let's cool it, m'kay...? It's not good for the hobby and sinks down to levels we shouldn't be visiting. Plus, 'tis The Season and all that. Let's use our engeries in more productive ways, like to fantasize about where we're going to display our PL kits once we finish them. Based on my current build rate, I'll probably be retired from the USAF and own my own home, so should have something along the lines of a whole wall to use for the Refit and NX kits in 1/350 - and hopefully a TOS 1701 in that scale, too! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

So what are the plans to airship this like done for some of the earlier PL kits?



ThomasModels said:


> Shipped Friday, December 17, 2004:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have been looking at the boxed photo, and wonder how it would look to light the display stand. Or just use the stand to house the light controls. Any thoughts?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

That would be very cool to light it up like the spacedock!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> That would be very cool to light it up like the spacedock!


Or in a Space dock! Cool idea!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)




----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Thomas-- Which Aircraft Carrier model is that? the Tamiya or the the other? I was given the kit with all the parts, yet no instructions. I was wondering which one I had. Mine comes with the Landing deck in three pieces if that helps. :roll:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That's John P's office building.

Can't you tell?


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

Dear Lord... I saw the pictures and about burst into tears. So pretty... I say we nominate Tom for Man of the Year.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I second the nomination. PNT company of the year.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

John P said:


> Hot diggety damn!!
> 
> How are you gonna build them without the instructions?


I once built a model of a Japanese Tony fighter with no instructions. Came out pretty spiffy.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

ThomasModels said:


>



Hahaha! AWESOME!

Man you're giving me some animation ideas.... don't do that, you'll be sorry! 
:jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I second the nomination. PNT company of the year.


 *Somewhere on another message board, someone's head explodes*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Alrighty fellas, Thomas has already asked once. Let's cool it, m'kay...?


Come, come, now! I wasn't even referring to anyone. I was simply making a play on words.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> *Somewhere on another message board, someone's head explodes*


I was wondering what that sound was! Thanks John, I needed a good laugh.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Another 'tidbit' occured to me that I thought you guys might like to know. Several months ago, before the public news of the Playing Mantis / RC2 buyout, I spoke with one of the marketing guys at PM. I was asked how well I thought the Refit NCC1701A kit would do. I told him whatever number they were projecting for sales after it comes out, to TRIPLE that number when they order units from china.

Up to the present....

While speaking with a project manager at RC2/PM, I was told the presales on that item were VERY low. Of course the kit has not come out yet, so of course the numbers will be low. They are so low that it is very possible that the number of units ordered from china will probably fall far short of demand. That is IF RC2 is projecting their own sales potential and not following the higher number PM was projecting. I have no idea how their marketing and presales projection is structured. I'm sure they have it well in hand based on the knowledge they have at hand.

Either way, this kit will probably be very difficult to get your hands on right away if you haven't already preordered it from an internet vendor. I would suggest that if you want to get your hands on one or more before the next six months, order it now.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I have one on pre order, but plan on getting a few more. As for selling, how many of the 18" Ents have we all gone through? If they keep making them they will keep selling.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Thats just it though, RC2 is basing their decision on presales and what will sell withing the first 6 months more than likely. Its all about profit to RC2 not customer satisfaction, I thought we all figured that out already. If it doesn't sell more than 50-100 thousand (thats 50,000-100,000) units then they don't want anything to do with furthering it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> Another 'tidbit' occured to me that I thought you guys might like to know. Several months ago, before the public news of the Playing Mantis / RC2 buyout, I spoke with one of the marketing guys at PM. I was asked how well I thought the Refit NCC1701A kit would do. I told him whatever number they were projecting for sales after it comes out, to TRIPLE that number when they order units from china.
> 
> Up to the present....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.
Does it have to be an internet vendor though?
Would you expect a Polar Lights hobby shop vendor to have more trouble getting it?
I usually prefer to buy from a couple of local hobby shops, because I'd like to see them stay in business, but also because I'm rarely at home during the day to take packages.

If an internet vendor would make a difference, any vendor suggestions?


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I will be carrying them but won't know my preorder prices until probably mid january as I will be ordering directly through RC2 this time. My price should be around the 40 dollar range but not sure.
Another good place is Doll and Hobby.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Captain. Can you let us know when you get those prices? It will probably be more than six months before I could even start on building it. I've got some catchup learning to do on top of actually producing a finished build. But hey, why wait on the ordering?


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Another 'tidbit' occured to me that I thought you guys might like to know. Several months ago, before the public news of the Playing Mantis / RC2 buyout, I spoke with one of the marketing guys at PM. I was asked how well I thought the Refit NCC1701A kit would do. I told him whatever number they were projecting for sales after it comes out, to TRIPLE that number when they order units from china.
> 
> Up to the present....
> 
> ...



well it shows how much theyre listening to us.... very little......

thanks for the heads up thomas


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Where's a good place on the net to preorder it?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

capt Locknar said:


> Well I will be carrying them but won't know my preorder prices until probably mid january as I will be ordering directly through RC2 this time. My price should be around the 40 dollar range but not sure.
> Another good place is Doll and Hobby.


Count me in for one! :thumbsup: As soon as you can give me a price, I'll send you a credit card order.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Good question...*

To second John P's request: What is the recommended on-line source for preorder of PL 1/350 Big E? I'd prefer input from folks with experience, since I have not preordered a model before and don't want to get skrewed in the process.

Many thanks.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I'll be calling RC2 again this week and getting all the information. Once I have that I can get prices to everyone.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Dave,

I do not have a credit card anymore, can I send a money order to reserve one?

Lloyd


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd:

Why don't you just make one out of red clay?  




:jest:


----------



## ArthurPendragon (Jan 4, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> While speaking with a project manager at RC2/PM, I was told the presales on that item were VERY low. Of course the kit has not come out yet, so of course the numbers will be low. They are so low that it is very possible that the number of units ordered from china will probably fall far short of demand. .


That's the kind of obtuse thinking I hear from executives these days... 

Well, just to start: NOT EVERYONE, IN EVERY COUNTRY OF THE WORLD, HAVE INTERNET ACCESS ! Quite the opposite, in fact. On the other hand, TVs and theatres are readily available. That means that there are MANY Star Trek fans around the world. Some have access to the Internet, some don't.

And MORE... Due to the constant hacking and credit card frauds, LOTS OF PEOPLE THINK TWICE BEFORE MAKING AN INTERNET CREDIT CARD ORDER !

And even MORE... Lot's of young ST fans and modelers DO NOT have credit cards, just because they're too young for that...

SO, what these guys are thinking ? They think they can take the "internet pre-ordering" as a VALID projection fo their sales ? He, he, he... 

I havent pre-ordered the Enterprise, but I WILL buy at least THREE kits. I just do not like to pre-order anything. I really prefer to buy what's already available, than to "buy" something which will be available at the future.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Give me about a week. I just got off the phone with RC2 and they are no longer accepting any internet only stores for wholesale so I am waiting on their distributor list to get here. Once I have that then I can get prices to everyone.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Lloyd:
> 
> Why don't you just make one out of red clay?
> 
> ...


My Brain Care Specialist agrees with you, except that I should use Play-Doh. Will post a picture,as soon as I finish.:lol:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Another point about the preorders being low. 

I have not seen _one major vendor_ that is carrying this model kit or that has any information about it! And I'm talking about places like TRU, Wal-mart, Target, Hobbytown, etc... Only small mom-n-pop places that frankly only hardcore web junkies even know about. RC2 needs to pull its head out and look around and they would realize that *100%* of the buzz about this kit has been on only a handful of niche forums like this one. Virtually no one else even knows about this kit! They have done NO advertising or anything whatsoever to create a buzz about this model. And there is a lot of conflicting information about its availability and price that they have also DONE NOTHING ABOUT.

Yeah, RC2 if you want to sell things you have to MARKET THEM, its not OUR responsibility to do that, you morons. :freak:


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Marketing*

Yeah...I don't know much about the model business (I just build 'em), but it seems to me this Refit Enterprise could be a major hit among serious and amateur builders alike. I haven't seen any advertisement for the kit anywhere. 

The research and tooling of the kit alone deserves serious treatment by the model industry at large, actually. FSM should do an article on the subject, and I suspect they will at some point in 2005 or 2006. My guess is that word of mouth will be the form of advertising employed...

Once again, I bring up the question: Where does one preorder this kit!? I'm not satisfied with a random Google search. I prefer input from experienced folks. Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

cinc2020 said:


> The research and tooling of the kit alone deserves serious treatment by the model industry at large, actually. FSM should do an article on the subject . . .


Yeah! :thumbsup: The timing would be just about right if Thomas would submit an article now!


----------



## Stimpson J. Cat (Nov 11, 2003)

cinc2020 said:


> FSM should do an article on the subject, and I suspect they will at some point in 2005 or 2006.


It seems to pain FSM to put any Sci-Fi content in the mag the last few years. I bet the most you'll see is a 1/2 page review in the back.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

I have one on preorder from Doll & Hobby:

http://www.doll-hobby.com/products.asp?dept=1031

I've never preordered a model kit before, but many here have
recommended them.

Edge


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Thanks*

Edge,

Thanks for the link. I ordered two kits. Hopefully, I get them before spring, when I start doing more outside stuff...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nova Designs said:



> Another point about the preorders being low.
> 
> I have not seen _one major vendor_ that is carrying this model kit or that has any information about it! And I'm talking about places like TRU, Wal-mart, Target, Hobbytown, etc... Only small mom-n-pop places that frankly only hardcore web junkies even know about. RC2 needs to pull its head out and look around and they would realize that *100%* of the buzz about this kit has been on only a handful of niche forums like this one. Virtually no one else even knows about this kit! They have done NO advertising or anything whatsoever to create a buzz about this model. And there is a lot of conflicting information about its availability and price that they have also DONE NOTHING ABOUT.
> 
> Yeah, RC2 if you want to sell things you have to MARKET THEM, its not OUR responsibility to do that, you morons. :freak:


I agree! Although let's remember that Thomas just makes them and doesn't even get to pick the subjects.

At the very very least PL/RC2 could consider doing a major ad/links on StarTrek.com


----------



## Nighthawk (Oct 13, 2004)

It's almost as if they (big wig officials) expect the Star Trek line to fail... Which I certainly hope isn't the case. I doubt it is; even after all this time, Star Trek is still a pretty big moneymaker in terms of the hobby world.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Doll-Hobby keeps giving me strange error messages when I try to pre-order a pair of 1701's. It says the billing address I supplied doesn't match the one on record, but I've quadruple checked. Anyone know of any other places I can pre-order a set for about the same price?... or at all?


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

guartho said:


> Doll-Hobby keeps giving me strange error messages when I try to pre-order a pair of 1701's. It says the billing address I supplied doesn't match the one on record, but I've quadruple checked. Anyone know of any other places I can pre-order a set for about the same price?... or at all?


I would like to hedge my bet's on this one, when I look at my order status at doll and hobby I see "Back Ordered, No Shipment Set"is that normal? where else can I order from?


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Thomas, I'm gonna name my first...er, no, that's reserved for Ann; second! er, no...somebody else got that one...and 3 thru 22...Well, one of my kids will be named Thomas in your honor. Barring that, my next kitten! SUPER DUPER SWEET, DUDE!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

grantf said:


> I would like to hedge my bet's on this one, when I look at my order status at doll and hobby I see "Back Ordered, No Shipment Set"is that normal? where else can I order from?


That is exactly what I see as well.

Edge


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

guys that may simple be the standard message for an item that is not in stock. whenever we order a new item from a particular distributors website and they havent recieved any yet, we get an "out of stock" message. so i wouldnt read anything into it. its worth a phone call to them to see if their first shipment is going to cover their preorders, and yours in particular.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

capt Locknar said:


> Give me about a week. I just got off the phone with RC2 and they are no longer accepting any internet only stores for wholesale so I am waiting on their distributor list to get here. Once I have that then I can get prices to everyone.


wow. as the rest of the distributing world realizes that for specialty items brick and mortar stores are a thing of the past, rc2 is going the other way. the only thing i can figure is that a lot of hobbyists were abusing their resale licenses.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Had interesting conversation w/the local hobby shop owner late yesterday while conversing about the Johnny Lightning kits for Star Trek and the re-release of the Star Wars AMT kits. The owner was lamenting the fact that the bulk of the stuff coming from the AMT side of the house was "junk" or cars (not that there's anything wrong w/that!), tho he noted the re-release of the old Star Wars line. He said that the bulk of what RC2 was trying to "push", tho, was diecast cars. 

"I can't sell diecast cars here! Sure, a few folks buy them, but not enough for me to be that interested in what they sell beyond special orders", he informed me. He then said he felt that RC2's model folks either had lost their touch w/the modeling community or were from the die-cast side of the corporation and had no clue what modelers wanted. I told him it was likely the latter.... 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Agreed!



> Originally Posted by *grantf*
> _...when I look at my order status at doll and hobby I see "Back Ordered, No Shipment Set"is that normal? _


_ 
Sounds like a pretty accurate assessment of the situation to me. It IS back ordered, and they have no idea when it'll arrive to be shipped.
_


----------



## JonD (Apr 18, 2002)

guartho said:


> Doll-Hobby keeps giving me strange error messages when I try to pre-order a pair of 1701's. It says the billing address I supplied doesn't match the one on record, but I've quadruple checked.


Are you ordering from outside the US? Because I'm in the UK and I got exactly the same AVS mismatch when I tried to order using my VISA card. I gave up in the end. Frank, the owner(?) of Doll and Hobby, replied to an email saying that plenty of other people had ordered without a problem, so I'm not sure why it's happening (though I think it might be the mandatory 'State' field in the billing address, which has to have a value entered, but which is, of course, meaningless outside the US).

I'm planning on an (expensive!) phone call to order mine, I think... <sigh>


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I ordered a couple of cases (actually "several") from D&H. They do say "out of stock" and "backordered" on the site, which is true.

If you have any questions, you can call them. Their phone number is listed on the site.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

JonD said:


> Are you ordering from outside the US? Because I'm in the UK and I got exactly the same AVS mismatch when I tried to order using my VISA card. I gave up in the end. Frank, the owner(?) of Doll and Hobby, replied to an email saying that plenty of other people had ordered without a problem, so I'm not sure why it's happening (though I think it might be the mandatory 'State' field in the billing address, which has to have a value entered, but which is, of course, meaningless outside the US).
> 
> I'm planning on an (expensive!) phone call to order mine, I think... <sigh>


No, I'm in the US. I found out what my problem is though. Apparantly, in someone's computer somewhere, the address that my debit card was mailed to (my dorm room) got entered as my billing address instead of my permanent address. I tried again listing my dorm address and now I've got a pair of 1701's pre-ordered. My issuing bank rep told me that it can also happen if someone screws up when you have something shipped somewhere other than your billing address.

Hopefully I'm not too late to get my hands on one. I'm pretty confident that these will sell well enough to warrant continued production, but that isn't always enough. I'd hate to think that the boat load on its way might be the only one.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*...*

I imagine that's why some folks are buying cases of them - so if the line stops, they can sell one for beaucoup bucks. 

God, I hope I get one...


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

JonD said:


> Are you ordering from outside the US? Because I'm in the UK and I got exactly the same AVS mismatch when I tried to order using my VISA card. I gave up in the end. Frank, the owner(?) of Doll and Hobby, replied to an email saying that plenty of other people had ordered without a problem, so I'm not sure why it's happening (though I think it might be the mandatory 'State' field in the billing address, which has to have a value entered, but which is, of course, meaningless outside the US).
> 
> I'm planning on an (expensive!) phone call to order mine, I think... <sigh>


JonD, I've ordered one from Doll and Hobby. I put an abreviation of the county down as the state and emailed them to let them know. I've also ordered one from Comet Minatures so I've got two on the way. (Click Model Kits, Star Trek, Page 7 to find it.) Comet list a release date of March so hopefully I'll get one from the US and the second one once I've built the first!!!

Rob


----------



## toastie (Apr 21, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Either way, this kit will probably be very difficult to get your hands on right away if you haven't already preordered it from an internet vendor. I would suggest that if you want to get your hands on one or more before the next six months, order it now.


Should I interpret this as: "Pre-order now, or wait 6 months for it to show up in your local hobby shop" or "Pre-order now because you won't see it in your local shop ever"?

The reason I ask is that funds are "really" tight for me right now. No job for 6 months will do that to you. :-(


----------



## Spellbinder99 (May 19, 2000)

I ordered a case of four from Doll and Hobby back in the first part of the year when they first started accepting pre-orders. The case price is/was under $40 plus I want at least two to go to a very large Stargazer kitbash, one to build and paint properly and one to throw together to see how it builds and then maybe convert to something else.

At the time I ordered some more of the 1/1000 TOS E kits and they got here (The Middle East) fine, so I am pretty certain all my details are in place just fine. My order has been showing as "Back ordered, no shipment set" for the whole time, so I would imagine that is pretty much standard.

And being in a country that has NO hobby shops at all, the intenet is my only option for these kits.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

cinc2020 said:


> I imagine that's why some folks are buying cases of them - so if the line stops, they can sell one for beaucoup bucks.
> 
> God, I hope I get one...


Sell schmell, I order multiples so I'll never be without one to build if I screw up the first one, break the first one, want to build it better some day, want to kitbash, etc, etc...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess I will/might get one in 6 months, no credit card, no pre-order. So all of you buy lots of them, so maybe they will pop more, so I can find one later.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

So, Mr. Thomas any updated info. ?


----------



## JonD (Apr 18, 2002)

robcomet said:


> JonD, I've ordered one from Doll and Hobby.<snip>


Thanks Rob!


----------

